# Heartbroken



## doglvr00 (Oct 9, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Guinness.


----------



## DERBYBOY7 (May 18, 2012)

We just lost our precious Honey 27 days ago. I'm so so sorry and I KNOW what you are going through. People here have been wonderful. When you are ready, share your memories and share your pictures.


----------



## Goldengirl4 (Apr 5, 2012)

lalavender,I'm so very sorry about the loss of your sweet boy. I know how you must be feeling as I lost my sweet golden girl Clancy on April 1st. The quietness in the house was hard for me too at first but you will gradually begin to feel better. Just know how much he knew you loved him and in time happy memories will begin to replace the sadness.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of Guinness. I completely understand how terrible it hurts! Please do come back when you're able to and share some of the wonderful memories that you have of your boy. I promise, no one here will ever tire of hearing about Golden memories! RIP sweet Guinness.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry to read about Guiness  We know that empty feeling also, lost our golden 4 months ago and it's so very difficult. Please tell us more about him when you feel up to it.


----------



## Maggiesdad (Mar 26, 2012)

Sorry to hear about Daisy, Guinness, Honey and Clancy. I can relate the house still doesn't feel right without Maggie especially at night.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I am so terribly sorry, I know the huge gap the loss of a loved golden leaves. Thinking of you. Run free lovely Guinness, play hard and find the others. x


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Wow--so many of our babies passing in so short a time. Our thoughts and prayers are with you all!

Scott J.


----------



## vjm1639 (Feb 20, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your precious Guiness.....we lost our heart dog...our precious Kobi, last October and miss him still so much it still hurts sometimes. We said we would never have another because we couldn't go through that pain again......but we finally broke down and brought home another dear baby in March....he has brought back so much of the love we missed. He will never "replace" our dear Kobi, but he has been such a dear reminder of what love a dog gives and the happiness they bring to your life. Give yourself time to grief.....but think about having another puppy or rescue to bring joy to your lives...............


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

I am so sorry for your lost. You have reached out to a group of us who understands you pain. I am crying tonight for the lost of my General who left me a year ago tomorrow. So you are not alone.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

As buddy's Mom has posted, we are all memebers of the broken hearted club here on the rainbow bridge section.

I am so sorry for your loss of lovely Guinness. I'm sure he was wonderful and a true pleasuer to know. HUgs to you during this so sad time.

I'll add Guinness to our Rainbow Bridge list and I know all our fur kids there welcomed him with a shower of love.


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of Guiness, I'm sure he is with all our babies at the Brige. I too, know far too well what you are going through. My thoughts and prayers are with you at this very sad time, I hope you find comfort here on this forum like I and many others have done.


----------



## lalavender (May 26, 2012)

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. Please accept my golden- hugs for all of you and your sweet babies. It has been a shock. Guinness had only turned 10 in March . He went to bed with us that night and laid down in his favorite spot and in the morning when we got up he was gone.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Please know my thoughts are with you, in you time of grief. I am glad to hear he did not suffer, I hope mine go that way too, when it's their time. As time passes the hurting will lessen, and your thoughts of him will bring a smile to your face. RIP sweet Guiness...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your sudden loss. It is very hard when things change over night and it is not how you expected to be next morning. No matter how old they are, for us it is always hard. I lost my Buddy at nine and half and a year latter I still miss him and feel like he was stolen from me. Sending my prayers to help heal your broken heart.

Run free, play hard, sleep softly dear Guinness.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss, rest in peace, Guinness.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Guiness. It's so very hard to say good bye to our wonderful puppies.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Guiness, 

Run free and sleep softly Guiness


----------



## frameart (Apr 17, 2012)

So very sorry....


----------



## Rebroland (May 20, 2010)

So sorry to read about your loss of Guiness. No words can take away the pain. I would love to see pictures of him and hear some of your favorite memories with him... when you are ready. *hugs*


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I am so sorry for your (((HUGS))).


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Guiness, my thoughts are with you during this sad time. 

Godspeed sweet Guiness.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*so Sorry*

I am so very sorry.


----------

